# Trolling motor voltage question



## hmsmithjr (Dec 3, 2010)

Can a 24V trolling motor be converted to run off 12V? I know there would be a loss of power, but I am replacing a TM for a friend and thought I could maybe use his old one on my skiff but I can only do 12V.
Thanks,
Maclin


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1280692863

I like the "call the manufacturer and ask" response.


----------



## hmsmithjr (Dec 3, 2010)

Brett,
Thanks for some reason the search doesn't work well for me. This is a minn Kota Riptide RT74 74 lb thrust. It doesnt work right now so I am planning to tear into it anyway. I guess that is the only way to find out.
Maclin


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Some 24V TM's will and some won't. It will not hurt it to hook it to 12V and try it. If it does not work and there are no issues with the TM it means that the motor controller is hard wired for 24V and would need to be changed.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Minn Kota today, asking the same thing about a running a 36v motor on 24v. I was told that I'd lose a "significant amount" of thrust. Specifically, if I ran the 36v, 101lb motor on 24v, I'd wind up with significantly less than the 80lb of thrust that you'd normally get with a 24v system. 

If it's a MK riptide bow mount, 24v 52" shaft or longer and you are looking to sell it, let me know.

-T


----------

